# Help in prepping for loved ones



## KoriBustard (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a rather difficult question and I’ve searched the web for answers with no usable results. I live in a rather rural area and due to geography only have one escape route that would certainly be nearly impassable in a major emergency. For this reason, most of my preparation has been to “stay.” I’ve done some amateurish prepping (food, water, firearms, generator, etc.) with the intention of staying. I live about ¼ mile from the coast (in the Northeast) so my greatest threat would probably be a hurricane.

However (and this is my question), I have two daughters that are in their early 20’s and do not live at home. Rather, they live and work in a major city about 2 hours from me. I’m looking for advice about things I can do to help protect them in a hurricane; civil unrest/law enforcement breakdown, etc. especially given their distance from me. I’m providing them with both BOBs and also tools/supplies for them to “stay” if necessary. My question is what else should I do? What type of plan(s) should I put in place?

I know this is vague, but any advice or words of wisdom from those of you with loved ones in a similar situation would be appreciated. Btw, they both refuse to have firearms but I may convince them to get FIDs to carry mace.


----------



## KoriBustard (Nov 9, 2012)

The lack of replies seems illustrates how much difficulty I've had researching this scenario.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

give them fair warning to keep their heads up and a least a 1/2 tank of fuel always, keep a bob in the car basic kit food bars, e blanket first aid kit, etc...
where do you live? if you can put at least a .38 cal in each bag two way radios, 
good walking shoes, have a plan to get to you. and be ready to move out with a quickness


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I guess the biggest part of getting them home or somewhere safe is getting them in the direction of prepping. I know rushing people into prepping can cause panic and fear. Start out slow and even take them camping and incorporate a rather long hike during your camping stay. Show them things along the way like how to search for water, how to start a fire with no matches and other stuff like that. Put some laminated maps with highlighted alternate routes in 4 different directions for them in their BOB. If they are into the nerdy electronic arena, then get them into HAM/FRS/GMRS communications (Right now I have a bet with my 13 year old that if he gets his HAM license by Jan 1 he will get $200 bucks "for a 2 meter radio"). If they are against guns, then don't push them, but if they are at least interested, then start out with small light bore rifles like a .22 in size and then move them up after a period of time. Don't give up on your efforts, its taken me about a year to get some of my family on board and some are still not in the habit of prepping, but they are slowing learning, in fact, I think the entire world is learning how to prep.

Hope this works out for you, others will have some great ideas out there.


----------



## KoriBustard (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you both for your comments. I got some valuable ideas from them. I have started them "prepping" a bit talking to them about the very real thread of hurricanes such as Sandy. They are definitely not ready for a true SHTF type of scenario. They've camped their whole lives but I wouldn't call them wilderness ready by any means. They also shoot pistol, rifle, and shotgun but have no desire to become licensed (they shoot with me at a range). My plan moving forward is to improve their BOBs, make sure that they follow the 1/2 full gas tank rule, and that we have a communications plan in case of emergency. My biggest challenge is them getting here or me getting out since I live in a rural, coastal area with quite literally one road in and out.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Do they not want to take the required firearms course?
If you could convince them to do that and at least get their ltc.
Advise them that when and if they decide to get a firearm it will be a quick process.
Nics check and an electronic fa10 and they are out the door.
Have them get the ltc not the fid, same process. Make it a class a.
My daughter got hers one week after her 21st birthday. She carries a 442 s&w.
Took me a year to convince my girlfriend to get hers and a pistol. Just got her second and a 20 gage 1187, 20" bbl.
She was afraid she would be denied. She owns 3 good size businesses in the town where she lives.
Approach it with the what if????


----------



## Omega Man (Sep 5, 2012)

I would get them a couple of professionally paced (affordable) survival bags. Yearzerosurvival.com has a great assortment. Study the resource page on this website. It can instantly tell you what is going on in the world from disease alerts to earthquakes to radiation levels in every state. Lots of other cool stuff too...Awesome site!


----------

